# pay attention at the back ! ! !



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !


----------



## hogan (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !


Not again!!


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, i don't know ! I'm a "newbie" !     by the way,what is the weather like in Valencia ?


----------



## Belgian (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !


Will you please forgive me for my "blackboard" (I was teaching too, but not in English) or "dock-side" English. 
For me everything is OK as long as I may understand it 
And Salopian, I think you will not be insulted for this is a most friendly site


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 19, 2008)

*english*

English as she is spoke!
Most of us are not touch typists on this sight
and put things down as we would normally speak.
I have used Spellcheck a few times and then had to proof reed
the message after that. 
I love colloquialisms it all adds to the fun.

P.S. I can appreciate your point of view.

weez
Tony


----------



## Yogihughes (Nov 19, 2008)

I too appreciate your point of view, so why do you not type i as I when using the Queen's English?


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Salopian, welcome aboard,  but please don't forget  that you need to use capitals after a fullstop!  Remember the story about "glass houses and stones."    
   JIM!!


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Hi Salopian, welcome aboard,  but please don't forget  that you need to use capitals after a fullstop!  Remember the story about "glass houses and stones."
> JIM!!



Did you spot the deliberate mistake ? sorry !


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

*Bad manners !*



***** said:


> Not really worth discussion
> I thought this forum was about motor homes and wilding, NOT spelling
> Not the spelling that counts but the valuable input of wilding and motor home knowledge that counts



Hogan, after 5000 posts perhaps you should be little more understanding ! you will (perhaps) have noticed that the post is under the banner of "general chat " i find your reply slightly offensive !


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 19, 2008)

You said that you were expecting the insults to roll in.  You've even mixed up the names that you have used!  ***** is the top poster with over 5000!  ***** is quite right to point out that this is a Wild Camping for Motorhomes site and it does what it says on the box and it is for our  enjoyment!    So, enjoy what it can give to you, even with our limited inteligence!    JIM!!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> Hogan, after 5000 posts perhaps you should be little more understanding ! you will (perhaps) have noticed that the post is under the banner of "general chat " i find your reply slightly offensive !



Yes this section is general chat, but it also states 'chat about aspects of motorhomes and wildcamping', but maybe you cant read that as you obviously have your head up your ass.


----------



## RickB (Nov 19, 2008)

This is normally a very friendly and polite site, why argue. 
I'm sure most would agree that it's the content of the posts that we sign up for, i find them very educational,for me if i can understand the post then the spelling and grammar are of no importance whatsoever.
Chill life is to short.
RickB


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

***** said:


> Bad manners my ar**.
> How can you as a very new member criticise the spelling of members that have contributed to this forum over a long period.
> I suggest that you think again



i rest my case !


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> You said that you were expecting the insults to roll in.  You've even mixed up the names that you have used!  ***** is the top poster with over 5000!  ***** is quite right to point out that this is a Wild Camping for Motorhomes site and it does what it says on the box and it is for our  enjoyment!    So, enjoy what it can give to you, even with our limited inteligence!    JIM!!



just because i expected the insults to roll in, it doesn't mean i cannot reply to them!


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> Yes this section is general chat, but it also states 'chat about aspects of motorhomes and wildcamping', but maybe you cant read that as you obviously have your head up your ass.



Can you not take constructive criticism ?


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

Biker Jeff said:


> Yes this section is general chat, but it also states 'chat about aspects of motorhomes and wildcamping', but maybe you cant read that as you obviously have your head up your ass.



Can you not take constructive criticism ?


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> Can you not take constructive criticism ?


I'm quite happy to take constructive criticism, what i'm not happy to do is put up with a tosser like yourself who seems to think they are better educated than the rest of us on here.


----------



## salopian (Nov 19, 2008)

*neanderthals !*

You will all be pleased that due to the somewhat limited intelligence of certain members who cannot take a little constructive criticism i will not be contributing any more posts to this forum !!


----------



## paulamy (Nov 19, 2008)

i think the post was made in a lighthearted vain in the 1st place i do not think the is any need for rudeness on here as it has been said before by other members children and others that might find the comments offensive read these posts,we are not supposed to try and argue at the smallest thing there are many other off topics from time to time so i do not see the problem.we have lost to many members due to others rudeness./


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 19, 2008)

I find that alternate methods of spelling helps me get a mental picture of the person writing - probably a very wrong picture, but it seems to put character behind words on a screen.

As long as I can get the meaning, I don't really care whether its Oxbridge English or real English - especially in this type of forum where people come to ask for help, and help is freely given by people whose fingers may not type as fast and as accurately as their wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> You will all be pleased that due to the somewhat limited intelligence of certain members who cannot take a little constructive criticism i will not be contributing any more posts to this forum !!



Well i'm all broken up about that.... dont let the door smack you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## lenny (Nov 19, 2008)

*Neanderthals*



Biker Jeff said:


> Well i'm all broken up about that.... dont let the door smack you in the ass on the way out.



, Had a bad day Jeff??, you certainly don,t sit on the fence,do you.

What about the parting shot!  "Neanderthals"







  "*SUBHUMAN WILDCAMPER"*

Hope I got the spelling right


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

Well i cant be doing with condescending twonks like that.
He should try and read the text messages i get off my Daughter, its like trying to decipher Egyptian hieroglyphics. It doesn't mean she's uneducated or stupid.
Message forums like text messaging is not a fecking English exam.


----------



## hogan (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> Well, i don't know ! I'm a "newbie" !     by the way,what is the weather like in Valencia ?



Rain today and forecast showers tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 19, 2008)

*english*

I've seen that wind up on some other forum.
ignore it and get on with life.
by the way I see he is still online now

weez
Tony


----------



## hogan (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> Hogan, after 5000 posts perhaps you should be little more understanding ! you will (perhaps) have noticed that the post is under the banner of "general chat " i find your reply slightly offensive !



Salopian I did not reply to this.It was *****.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 19, 2008)

*adieu S*

I tipe with 4 fingers and my spelling is bad; but I will never have a laugh about a fellow who types with 2 fingers and whose spelling is worse than mine. 
"Salope" (in French st*nk*r !) came in, made a lot of fuss and is out again. 
 He certainly didn't fit in here !I won't miss him. 
(and: neanderthals had more brain cells than our kind )
So things are back to 'normal' I guess ?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wondered whether they comprehended the meaning in French of their nickname. 

Salope: est un terme argotique et très péjoratif de la langue française appliqué d'une manière générale aux femmes.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> you will all be pleased that due to the somewhat limited intelligence of certain members who cannot take a little constructive criticism i will not be contributing any more posts to this forum !!


hear hear  
> exit


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 19, 2008)

You still have not grasped the English way of starting new sentences with a CAPITAL letter, Salopian.  If this is the way that our teachers teach, I for one cannot see why you are criticising us!!  It appears to be yourself who cannot take it!  Remember what the Yank's say about the heat in the kitchen. Well, he will most likely not read this as he has claimed to have left the forum, (whoops, I've just tripped over a dummy,) You are right Tony, he's still watching out there..........so watch your P's & Q's!!    JIM!!


----------



## cipro (Nov 19, 2008)

Belgian said:


> I tipe with 4 fingers and my spelling is bad; but I will never have a laugh about a fellow who types with 2 fingers and whose spelling is worse than mine.
> "Salope" (in French st*nk*r !) came in, made a lot of fuss and is out again.
> He certainly didn't fit in here !I won't miss him.
> (and: neanderthals had more brain cells than our kind )
> So things are back to 'normal' I guess ?


 
At least your english is better than my flemmish


----------



## cipro (Nov 19, 2008)

I think we could go back a couple of years when the spelling subject was brought up and i fink it had the same results.

P.S anyone for xmas cheer lol ( cud not resist ). OPPS


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 19, 2008)

salopian said:


> As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !


if our spelling and grammar is so bad it can only be blamed on crap teachers after all arnt they the ones who were supposed to have learned us how to do it


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 20, 2008)

> neanderthals !
> You will all be pleased that due to the somewhat limited intelligence of certain members who cannot take a little constructive criticism i will not be contributing any more posts to this forum !!



That "i" should be capitalised. Also that first part is a conditional clause, so needs to be a comma after "criticism". Possibly also a comma after "pleased that", but I'm an engineer and maths teacher, not an English teacher. Also, you have an irritating tendency to overuse the exclamation mark. A simple full-stop is usually sufficient.

But I think the first five words are spot on.


----------



## walkers (Nov 20, 2008)

salopian said:


> i rest my case !


 Hello Virgil, are you back again?


----------



## alan and sue (Nov 20, 2008)

*speling*

I reely luv this siet


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 20, 2008)

Dunno war al ve fussis abart; us is neva rad enny ) trubbbul_ unnnnnnnerstanin 1 anuver bifor ~ this bloak carled sardininan turnt oop: i fur one as never ad ennie problums wiv the niglish lankwage# sall comun sens ifyuz ask mi cum on duz enny one kneed mi tu uose the spelbinder.. nah fort so


----------



## Belgian (Nov 20, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Dunno war al ve fussis abart; us is neva rad enny ) trubbbul_ unnnnnnnerstanin 1 anuver bifor ~ this bloak carled sardininan turnt oop: i fur one as never ad ennie problums wiv the niglish lankwage# sall comun sens ifyuz ask mi cum on duz enny one kneed mi tu uose the spelbinder.. nah fort so


LOL...and even I can understand that. 
But the stiff-lipped upperclass will be appalled by this ! You backward neanderthaler


----------



## bevo (Nov 22, 2008)

*speling*

hi there
           i type with two fingers and sometimes i miss a key, but i get there in the end.
   like to say to all you old timers on here your'e very entertaining.
life is too short to be miserable.
ta 2 you all


----------



## tofo (Nov 22, 2008)

can any1 tell me ware the spling chuker is in vista caus when i asket it to spling chuck it wdnt der like itwas on xp


----------



## Polly (Nov 22, 2008)

Hia
This is a great little poem


PC POME

I have a spelling chequer
It came with my pea see,
It plane lee marks for my revue
Miss steaks I cannot sea.
Each thyme when aye have
Struck the quays
I weight for it to say
If watt eye rote is wrong or rite
It shows me strait a weigh.
As soon as a mist ache is maid,
It nose be four two late,
And eye can put the err or write
As this rime demon straights.
I've run this poem threw it
I'm sure your policed to no
It's letter perfect in its weigh
My chequer told me sew.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 22, 2008)

Polly said:


> Hia
> This is a great little poem
> 
> 
> ...



Brill stuff Poll the spellchecker is a programme and an american one at that, we all know what great spellers they are......


----------



## tofo (Nov 22, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Brill stuff Poll the spell checker is a programme and an American one at that, we all know what great spellers they are......



i believe the saying is two great nations divided by a common language


----------



## wildman (Nov 22, 2008)

salopian said:


> Did you spot the deliberate mistake ? sorry !


Capital "S" after the question mark, but then we all make mistooks, hee hee


----------



## wildman (Nov 22, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Brill stuff Poll the spellchecker is a programme and an american one at that, we all know what great spellers they are......


 
program related to computers is PROGRAM, sorry now you're getting me at it, hee hee. It was a term coined in the UK and not the USA before you go there.


----------



## Hymerman (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it should be passion and content, not spelling!  As I’m still in education I’d prefer to understand the true nature of the individual rather than mark him out of 10 for effort!!!!

Although I've just seen the spell checker on the left for the first time!!

All the best... Glad it not grammar..  I'd give myself 5 out of 10 for comparsion.

Must try harder......


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

***** said:


> It appears that the bottom line (thankfully) is that the consensus of opinion of replies to this thread agree that spelling and grammar does not matter as much as content
> Thanks Guys & Gals
> Just as well as I for one am one of the worst offenders


 thought i was the worst *****  but i will let you take the honers we will never give out the pencils


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

be glad to join you *****. then we can sit at the back of the class and read motor home books sod all this education lark it gives me a headache


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

the teacher will probably confiscate the smutty ones


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Nov 23, 2008)

What a sad little person salopian must be, I had to chuckle out loud at some of the responses to his insulting posts.   

Do you think the site will survive without his input


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

fink sow all ov uz dimnwits nd ilitret reetrds undrstnd each uther


----------



## tofo (Nov 23, 2008)

im sew far rtrded i nver stareted 
dad said 2 me you wilnt amont to much
bstest yo will mange will be road sweeper
made him swallow hard 
when i did aks wood i nead my own brush


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

tofo said:


> im sew far rtrded i nver stareted
> dad said 2 me you wilnt amont to much
> bstest yo will mange will be road sweeper
> made him swallow hard
> when i did aks wood i nead my own brush



nay lad th githi brush its shuvin it thits complcartd bit


----------



## tofo (Nov 23, 2008)

an i thunked they was fer lenin on
prefr a shuvel now heavier but bluntr wen you sits on em


----------



## Nosha (Nov 25, 2008)

On the run up to me taking my English 'O' (that shows my age!) I had an essay returned with "You have spelt the same word incorrectly five times" but he didn't say which one, so it was of little help! When challenged he said "I knew what you were trying to say so it doesn't matter" So why mention it then?

That's teachers for you, I therefore blame ALL my poor spelling on the modern approach of teachers in the seventies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 25, 2008)

*spelling*

In the 50's we used to have all class spelling competitions.

30 in class.The teacher used to make it fun and was highly competitive

worked for us.

Blame these computers now and American spell checks

but as your teacher said "i know what you mean"


weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2008)

i once got into bother at school for saying big ben in london is a clock ha ha wasn't funny we all know its not   looking back at this post think the clock needed to be the bell


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 25, 2008)

*big ben*

Educate us then Mandrake,some of us cannot remember who designed it.

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2008)

dont know who built it, but the name big ben is named after the bell and not the clock


----------



## Nosha (Nov 25, 2008)

In case he's gone, Big Ben is the bell, not the clock. In junior school we had to write out a word we spelt wrong ten times - it helped to drum it in to us... but now I don't think half the teachers know how to spell, and yes if it's not the teachers it the bloody Americans! What the hell's a muffin??? It looks just like a small cake to me, but then I thought round thin hard 'uns were biscuits not cookies!!!................. Is it me??????????


I'm not a complete idiot... bits of me are missing!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 25, 2008)

no its not you at all


----------



## tofo (Nov 25, 2008)

After a fire in 1834, the present Houses of Parliament were built over the next 30 years. They were the work of the architect Sir Charles Barry (1795–1860) and his assistant Augustus Welby Pugin (1812–52). The design incorporated Westminster Hall and the remains of St Stephen's Chapel.

borrad this from wickpedia


----------



## keithhep (Nov 28, 2008)

salopian said:


> As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !




I have a spelling checker
It came with my Pee Sea
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea.

Eye ran this poem threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in it's weigh
My checker tolled me sew.

A checker is a bless sing,
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule
The checker pour o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if were lacks or have a laps,
We wood be maid to wine.

Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know faults with in my cite,
Of non eye am a wear.


----------



## Baconsdozen (Nov 28, 2008)

I came in for a lot of stick on some other forums for apparent bad grammar on my petition. http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Overnights/
Nit pickers.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 28, 2008)

keithhep said:


> I have a spelling checker
> It came with my Pee Sea
> It plane lee marks four my revue
> Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
> ...




Firstly, Hi Keithhep, welcome aboard!!   Secondly, Polly has already used a very similar post (No. 45 on this thread) Not word for word, but very similar none the less!!   Anyway, enjoy the site, there's lot's to read through and if you have any questions.....please ASK! You will get an answer!   JIM!!


----------



## Belgian (Nov 28, 2008)

*Wisdom*



keithhep said:


> I have a spelling checker
> It came with my Pee Sea
> It plane lee marks four my revue
> Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
> ...



That Sallopian started something  
Welcome by the way. I find this marvelous ! (yours too Polly) I'll be no longer the only one wit a bat spelling. As long as we understand each other it's OK to me. If I don't understand it ,I have an other glass of (South African) wine; and then the lights go on. Keep posting tis wai fellos,wen me bottel is emptie I'll anser in flemish; wen te wain is in te man, wisdom is in te can


----------



## keithhep (Nov 28, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Firstly, Hi Keithhep, welcome aboard!!   Secondly, Polly has already used a very similar post (No. 45 on this thread) Not word for word, but very similar none the less!!   Anyway, enjoy the site, there's lot's to read through and if you have any questions.....please ASK! You will get an answer!   JIM!!



Sorry Jim, I thought I had introduced myself in 2006 ...... must have been another forum.
One question I do have is that in reply mode I don't have a tool bar, probably something I have missed.

Keith


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 29, 2008)

My most profound apologies, Keithhep!!!    My fault!  It says it all in the thread title really, as it is me who is NOT paying attention !!  I looked at your post count and saw "two" so assumed you were a newbie!  Wrong! As soon as I saw your latest reply, I saw 2006 at the top, so you beat me in, by nearly 2yrs.  Because of this, a rather belated "Welcome" to you. Just because you do not post as much as others doesn't make you any less of a member and please accept my apologies again!!   (Creep....creep....creep.)  JIM!!


----------



## t&s (Jan 7, 2009)

teach me something else 

???spell checker ???

another thing to download and make someone else rich 
shortening the memory in my computer 

i use the one in pre installed word if i can be botherd 

as said previously its comunicating that is important 
we all speak with a diffrent accent so our spelling will reflect that


----------



## cipro (Jan 8, 2009)

t&s said:


> teach me something else
> 
> ???spell checker ???
> 
> ...


 
Spell checker is the ABC with the tick under it above the smilies


----------



## t&s (Jan 8, 2009)

i know what it is 
but i do not want to have to download it


----------



## tofo (Jan 8, 2009)

cipro said:


> Spell checker is the ABC with the tick under it above the smilies



on my tower runin xp your rite
but on my larpy on blastin vesta it aint there
nice to sea this fred startin up again
 sos i can praktice mi spelin again


----------



## lenny (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spellchecker*

well ahh divvunt use any spellchecker an ivry body nahhs what aam taakin aboot


----------



## t&s (Jan 8, 2009)

with IE 8 Due to be released soon and now available on a Beta may be we will all soon have full command of the english language spelling included 
albeit the american version ie colour color or is it culler the yanks will shurly have an answer 
happy motoorhommeing


----------



## alan and sue (Jan 8, 2009)

*entertaining( o my god ave I spelt that rite)*

Thank god for idiots like soapipan how entertaining has all this been!!!!!!!!!

And a HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL( sorry bit late)


----------



## Trevor (Jan 8, 2009)

soapipan is a total wind up a Troll in fact.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 9, 2009)

lenny said:


> well ahh divvunt use any spellchecker an ivry body nahhs what aam taakin aboot



wie ie laddy yer reet ya noz, ie noz what thar on aboot


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 9, 2009)

salopian said:


> As an ex.teacher, i am appalled at the standards (or lack of them) of spelling within this most excellent site ! if one cares to look closely at their toolbar they will see a "spellchecker" facility. It takes only seconds to use. SO USE IT ! i will now stand up against the wall to receive the many insults that come my way....you may call me a pedant if you wish !




Another forum and another teacher!
Does your motorhome have a horse box?

My take of things is, i can get by with peoples (and my) spelling mistakes, but I do feel posts written in "Text language" is unreadable.

After all, all we want to do is read it, not mark it!


----------



## sagart (Jan 15, 2009)

Probably totally irrelevant but MS. Word can be set up to spellcheck in several languages at the same time (and it does have UK. English!).
I use it here as much of my material is trilingual writing text in English, French and Scot's Gaelic in the same document.


----------

